# Aeropress... to buy or not to buy?



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well as the title suggests I'm debating whether or not to go for an aeropress? Currently using a DTP at home and have use of a classic at work (may swap these about in the future...but anyway) so all I have is espresso based drinks at the moment.

I'd quite like something I can use on the move, like when I'm stuck in the middle of nowhere at work. I've had a minipresso in the past but I couldn't get away with it. Too much faff for me especially when trying to use it with a flask of hot water in my van.

So this then leads me to the aeropress. For those of you who use them, can you recommend that I get one for the purpose I need? What is the most extreme scenario you have ever used one?

I'll likely be using my sage grinder to supply it with fresh ground beans (don't want to be going back and forth with the mazzer!)

So yeah, fire away, and thanks in advance


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@joey24dirt, why not? They cost under £25, a very inexpensive item to add, imo. I used to have one for work, but favoured a thermal flask with an Americano that I make it first thing in the morning.

I am deliberating a similar dilema, as I will be stuck in the USA for s couple of weeks soon, in the sticks. Do I buy and aeropress with pre-ground (I don't even own a hand grinder) or do I just bite the bullet and get myself an aeropress + porlex?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I've got one but I am not using it as often as I would like to..it is a bit more messy compared to my favourite brew method beyond espresso - drip.

I use it with a metal filter which does a great job.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Aeropress is good. I use a clever dripper more at work and brew long immersions.


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

It's not espresso but it ain't instant and that's the other choice I get when travelling.....


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @joey24dirt, why not? They cost under £25, a very inexpensive item to add, imo. I used to have one for work, but favoured a thermal flask with an Americano that I make it first thing in the morning.
> 
> I am deliberating a similar dilema, as I will be stuck in the USA for s couple of weeks soon, in the sticks. Do I buy and aeropress with pre-ground (I don't even own a hand grinder) or do I just bite the bullet and get myself an aeropress + porlex?


Yeah amazon have them on there for a good price. I just didn't know how much I would use one. I'm in the process of setting up the classic/DTP in the van as a mobile rig but don't know if it will be more chew than it's worth hence looking at aeropress.

I guess I just wanted to know how good they would fit in with me being a mobile worker. I have access to kettles on site occasionally so would likely need a gas stove.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@joey24dirt, what's the minipresso like? I was thinking of getting one for my trip but seems it's a lot of faff?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Many coffee roasters sell them, along with a free bag of beans to go with it.

For less faff, try a V60 as there's less cleaning up to do.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Rhys said:


> Many coffee roasters sell them, along with a free bag of beans to go with it.
> 
> For less faff, try a V60 as there's less cleaning up to do.


Yeah I'd seen the V60 on offer also from pact. Might be worth a go for £6 or whatever it was


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @joey24dirt, what's the minipresso like? I was thinking of getting one for my trip but seems it's a lot of faff?


The minipresso. I don't want to slate them if I can help it. They are quite fragile I found and a bit of a faff on, but then I was trying to use one sat in the front of a van most of the time. When you get everything right they gave a good little coffee hit though. Needs preheating before you use it, but then most things do. I wouldn't buy another one. They have brought out a newer version I think so that might be better.

Order from amazon then it gives you a bit of a safety net as they will accept most things returned. I sent a milk pitcher back after using it for a month and it was fine lol


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> The minipresso. I don't want to slate them if I can help it. They are quite fragile I found and a bit of a faff on, but then I was trying to use one sat in the front of a van most of the time. When you get everything right they gave a good little coffee hit though. Needs preheating before you use it, but then most things do. I wouldn't buy another one. They have brought out a newer version I think so that might be better.
> 
> Order from amazon then it gives you a bit of a safety net as they will accept most things returned. I sent a milk pitcher back after using it for a month and it was fine lol


Ha! Yeah, thanks for this. Sorry, I got confused! I thought you had a handpresso! I also had a minipresso before: what a faff! And it broke. Bought from amazon, so sent back a week later. Wouldn't buy it again.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Ha! Yeah, thanks for this. Sorry, I got confused! I thought you had a handpresso! I also had a minipresso before: what a faff! And it broke. Bought from amazon, so sent back a week later. Wouldn't buy it again.


The bottom of mine wouldn't seal because of the dodgy composite plastic threads. The company I bought it from tried to fob me off saying it was fine blah blah so I pulled the "I'm an engineer....don't tell me about gaskets and seals" card haha. I soon got a refund. I did buy another after that but then sold it on the forum as it was too much hassle.


----------



## donblacc (Jul 23, 2017)

I have found aeropress to be the brewing method which tastes as close to 'spro, without being 'spro! If the types of coffee you tend to go for are more full-bodied, I would say the Aeropress is for you.

Do love a V60 though, but for me it's a totally different brew


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

I love my aeropress but I also have an Oomph for travelling great. Personally the aeropress give a better brew but I can't knock the Oomph for ease of use and I done need to carry a cup seeing as it's also a travel cup


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I've noticed an Ebay seller is offering 5 for £100 or best offer. I was going to start a group buy thread but it's pretty pointless when you add the additional postage you would need to pay distributing the other 4. Unless you got them really cheap of course


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

I like the look of the clever dripper. The Aeropress can get messy sometimes plus easier to get yourself a full mug of coffee.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I'm looking for the nearest equivalent to a "proper" espresso on the move. Not completely convinced that Aeropress is the answer but does anyone have any better suggestions?


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

What about the handpresso?


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

I would definitely recommend the Aeropress. I have used it extensively paired with either freshly ground coffee I've taken with me or beans and a hario skeleton while travelling and on holiday whether stationary or on the move with a flask of boiling water.

Most recently I took it camping in Cornwall and enjoyed freshly brewed coffee everywhere I went. Its so compact and any 'faff' you might have with getting it ready is well worth.

I also think that using the Aeropress in a less 'extreme' situation is just as pleasing as you can enjoy tweaking the dosage, ratio and pour etc.


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

I only recently bought AeroPress. First I wanted to use it only while travelling. But I really enjoy it, and nowadays I brew at least one coffee per day with AeroPress (Usally two doppios, V60 and Aeropress). It is really great device, go for it.

However this is not espresso, it is different taste, different size. You might want to take a look at Prismo add-on to AeroPress. However not sure if it is needed, for me AeroPress is great because the coffee is just different than from espresso machine.

http://fellowproducts.com/prismo/


----------



## wminor (Oct 1, 2017)

I think the aeropress is the perfect think to take with you on the move. I take mine with me whenever I travel and it's always served me very well.

The other thing you might look at is the Espro Travel Press, but I've not got first hand experience with that.


----------



## caffaholic (Sep 27, 2017)

my question here, which type of coffee you love to brew?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

caffaholic said:


> my question here, which type of coffee you love to brew?


Had a French press years ago but for the last few years only really espresso based drinks. I'm not against trying other methods I just don't want to buy one for it to not be used


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Aeropress is collection of brew methods in one versatile device. The trick is to explore the different methods to find different styles of drink or different lenses on the same bean. If you think of it as just a portable 'not quite espresso' device (and it is good at this) then it will probably lurk in the back of the cupboard.


----------

